# My First Canon... Lightpainted.



## deschnell (Nov 6, 2013)

I got this in 1995 I think. It was fun to learn on as a teenager. Still lots to learn. I'm a Nikon shooter for now, though.

This is my Canon AT-1 - full manual, no Auto options.


I had a 50mm 1.8, then added the Cimko 80-200 (was hard to find an all-manual lens for this thing at the time). I also have a Vivitar 2x teleconverter which I just found this summer at an antique store for $8, and my old Sunpak flash (non-computerized).

Unfortunately at the time, I didn't really understand the different implications of aperture with DOF, and all the other goodies with the exposure triangle; I thought it was only for controlling light entering the lens - so I was always surprised when some images turned out "nicer" than others after getting the film developed.

I made this image tonight by stacking 5 different light-painted versions - to control some highlights, shadows, and detail. Yes... I was using the Nikon.
I used an LED flashlight, as my light source.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2013)

Cool. I like the way the lighting turned out...it has a very interesting and different look to it! AHHHH, OUR OLD, MANUAL FILM CAMERAS from the past. Who knew we'd someday be able to make pictures without film, without a darkroom, and so on!


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 7, 2013)

Love the way the lighting turned out.

Jake


----------



## deschnell (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments. It was fun doing the masking in PS.
I also thought about one Auto option it did have: it automatically responded to gravity. Every time. It's fairly heavy compared to modern DSLRs, or at least the small consumer ones like my d3100.


----------

